# Up until which age do they grow?



## Fee (Oct 26, 2013)

I was wondering up until which age do our babies grow? Boycie will be 9 months on 8th April and he is around 7lbs right now :wub: I don't mind him getting bigger, more to love!  I'm just curious


----------



## Furbabies mom (Jul 25, 2011)

Mine were at about a year, give or take a few ounces.


----------



## Fee (Oct 26, 2013)

That's what my breeder said aswell. He loves to eat so I am sure there will be more of Boycie


----------



## mdbflorida (Feb 28, 2013)

Boo has been the same since 11 months. His last growth spurt was around 10-11 months. When he topped out at 9lbs. We knew he was going to be bigger from what our breeder thought and that is why we chose him. We didn't want a really small one around Zach the wheaten! As it turns out though, Boo is the one that is the bully.


----------



## Fluffdoll (Aug 9, 2012)

Kelly stopped when she was a year and a half... Kimmy is still a puppy so I don't know when she will stop growing. Hopefully soon though, lol!


----------



## Ann Mother (Dec 18, 2013)

My boy last growth was @ a year. My vet said he was full grown @ 9 months. But he grew an additional 1/2 inch in length & 1/2 inch in height from withers to floor.


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------

